# Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?



## Bassey (20. März 2014)

Ich bin derzeit dabei für meine 3,50m PE Schale einen Trailer zusammen zu bauen.

Ich habe eine neue Deichsel (mit Nummer & ABE) in 3,00m länge, dementsprechend eine ungebremste Laufachse (Ebenfalls mit ABE) und die dazugehörige Schelle zur Schweißnahtfreien Verbindung.
Als Räder habe ich (ebenfalls mit ABE) zwei 10 Zoll Trailerräder gekauft.

Ich möchte einfach nur noch einen zusätzlichen Querträger hinten setzen für Sliprollen und vorne einen Windenstand mit Bugaufnahme. Also wie gesagt eine sehr einfache Konstruktion ohne jegliche Schweißarbeiten (Läuft alles mit Achsschellen).
Lichtleiste wird als Klemmleiste monitert (gesichert mich Flügelmuttern und Splint).
Reflektoren ebenfalls nach Vorgabe (TÜV Datenblatt für Eigenbau Anhänger Abnahme)

Mein kleiner Mazda darf nur 310kg ungebremst ziehen. Ist aber machbar, da der Trailer auf etwa 150kg kommen wird (wenn überhaupt, eher weniger) und das Boot 105kg wiegt. Somit würde ich den TÜV meinen Hänger auf die genau erlaubten 310kg einstufen lassen (kann ja sein, dass man auch mal Angelzeug im Boot selbst transportieren will).

Wie ist der Weg dieses Gespann zuzulassen?

Wiegekarte vom Kornmarkt wäre kein Problem (ist um die Ecke).
Wohin dann? Erst TÜV wegen neuer Papiere oder erst zur Zulassungsstelle mit allen Rechnungen und Fotos des Trailers?

Ort der Zulassung wäre NRW (Kreis Borken).

Ich bin dankbar für helfende Antworten

Bassey


----------



## Burggraf (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*

Du musst erst zum TÜV oder Dekra eine ABE (Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis) beantragen Kostet so um die 300€.
Der Tüv begutachtet dann den Anhänger und sagt dir dann was ihm nicht gefällt. 
Jeder weitere Auftritt beim TÜV kostet natürlich Geld.
Wenn du die ABE erhalten hast dann zur Zulassungstelle und der Anhänger kann zugelassen werden

Burggraf


----------



## wobbler68 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*

Hallo

TÜV ,DEKRA ,GTÜ und wie sie alle heißen ,sollten deine Ansprechpartner sein.

Die sagen dir was du Bauen darfst bzw. was du nicht darfst.
Hör dich vorher mal um welche Prüfstelle du besser meiden solltest.

Hier ist GTÜ zb.keine gute Adresse.Haben bei meinem Auto krampfhaft versucht die Handbremse (an der Hinterachse)zu messen.|bigeyes
Mein Auto hatte die Handbremse aber an der Vorderachse.|gr:

Freundlich darauf hingewiesen.Und schon fand er 3 Kleinigkeiten die in der Werkstatt in 30 min(mit Bezahlen)erledigt waren.
Ein Entlüftungsschlauch war runtergerutscht.Nur wieder drauf schieben.
2 Gummipuffer leicht Porös.Die neuen sahen auch nicht viel besser aus.
Befestigung der Batterie lose.


Also erst mal freundlich, der Prüfstelle, dein Projekt beschreiben.Dann merkst du schnell ob du dort auch dann zur Abnahme hingehen willst.Du hast ja mehrere zur Auswahl.Such das beste für dich raus.

Fragen ist einfacher als hinterher alles zu ändern.


----------



## Vanner (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*

Wiegekarte brauchst du auf jeden Fall, es sei denn die haben auf der Gutachterstelle eine Waage.


----------



## weserwaller (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*



Burggraf schrieb:


> Du musst erst zum TÜV oder Dekra eine ABE (Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis) beantragen Kostet so um die 300€.




Habe im kletzen Jahr selbst gebaut, TÜV waren knapp 150€

Richtlinien für Selbstbauanhänger im Link

In dem Fall hier noch einfacher, da der Aufbau nur den Bestimmungen nach korrekt ausgeführt sein soll und somit nur die TÜV Gebühr fällig wird, da das Fahrbgestell bereits ABE und Typenschild besitzt.

http://www.tuv-nord.com/cps/rde/xbcr/tng_de/Einachsanhaenger.pdf


----------



## Bassey (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Habe im kletzen Jahr selbst gebaut, TÜV waren knapp 150€
> 
> Richtlinien für Selbstbauanhänger im Link
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link noch.

Genau wegen eben der Papiere habe ich lieber neue Teile genommen, welche Prüf- und Typenzeichen haben. Gebraucht war nämlich auch nichts billigeres zu finden.

Vielleicht vereine ich den TÜV Gang dann einfach mit der TÜV Abnahme von unseren Traktoren. Der Prüfer, welcher dafür extra zu uns kommt hat ein, meiner Meinung nach absolut vorzeigbares Motto: Es muss nicht schön sein, es muss mir nicht gefallen, es muss halten und den Vorgaben entsprechen. Was sicher ist wird auch "getüvt" ^^


Kann ich den Hänger dann vom Straßenverkehrsamt "zusammenfassen" lassen in einem Schein oder muss ich immer brav das ABE und Zulassungsbündel mit herumschleppen?


----------



## Vanner (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eigenbau Trailer - Zulassung & TÜV?*

Nein du brauchst die ABEs dann nicht mehr mitführen. Der Tüver schreibt alles auf sein Prüfungspapier und damit gehst du zum Verkehrsamt und die tragen alles in die Papiere ein.


----------

